# Staffpad for iPad 6th generation?



## yiph2 (Oct 14, 2020)

Does anyone have experience using Staffpad with the 6th generation iPad (for a standard orchestral setup)?
I'm considering getting it with the Berlin series, but not sure how much RAM it will take


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi,

I started on iPad 6 with Berlin Strings, Berlin Brass, Berlin WW, Berlin Piano And cinePerc.

Memory footprint for the libraries: 9,71 GB

If you play full Orchestral scores it won’t play and crashes when you export audio, but if you play for example Berlin Piano + Berlin Strings it plays beautiful.

Sometimes it handles Berlin Brass and Berlin Strings without hiccups.
As long as you don’t play more than Two Berlin Libraries at the same time, you will be OK.

One thing that I was surprise, was it played full Orchestral Scores with StaffPad own library.

Now I am on iPad Pro (2018), and it play everything without any problem.

I also notice that Apple Pencil 2 (on the Pro) is sometimes faster that Apple Pencil 1 (on the iPad).


Gabriel,


----------



## yiph2 (Oct 14, 2020)

Gabriel2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started on iPad 6 with Berlin Strings, Berlin Brass, Berlin WW, Berlin Piano And cinePerc.
> 
> ...


So I can't export full orchestral scores with Berlin? Shame...


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 14, 2020)

I thought the Apple pencil only worked on the Pro models


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 14, 2020)

wcreed51 said:


> I thought the Apple pencil only worked on the Pro models


Nope the Apple Pencil 2 works on the pros and new Air4. The pencil 1 works on regular iPads from 2018 on. Including the mini


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 14, 2020)

Guess that leaves my iPad 2 out


----------



## YohanesHW (Mar 19, 2021)

Gabriel2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started on iPad 6 with Berlin Strings, Berlin Brass, Berlin WW, Berlin Piano And cinePerc.
> 
> ...





Gabriel2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started on iPad 6 with Berlin Strings, Berlin Brass, Berlin WW, Berlin Piano And cinePerc.
> 
> ...


i even can't download IAP Berlin String after purchasing, i have tried for many times,but always failed..help me please😩
i'm using ipad 6th gen,free space 30GB...thankyou


----------



## YohanesHW (Mar 19, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> i cant download IAP Berlin String, i’ve tried so many times, always fail..stop download at 80%,then back to 0


----------



## yiph2 (Mar 19, 2021)

Why did you reply to me?


----------

